# Bo or Staff or Jo



## geob (Feb 26, 2012)

I am looking for a teacher or school of any of these weapons in or near Buffalo New York


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2012)

geob said:


> I am looking for a teacher or school of any of these weapons in or near Buffalo New York



Your question is very general.  Many martial arts teach the use of weapons, including bo, jo, or staff.  Few that I aware of teach only weapons.  And in any case, what form of weapons training do you seek?  You need to be much more specific before anyone can assist you.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 26, 2012)

Jodo in Guelph Ontario.
Sei do kai
But as Bill says, what are you looking for?


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2012)

Bo or Staff (long pole) or Jo (short) pole. There is always the question what came first weapons or empty hand fighting. Never the less any well rounded dojo will have this as all inclusive, not one without the other, unless you were to get private lessons from someone. Best bet, look around, and as you are doing, ask questions........... Good luck.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 26, 2012)

Your best bet is to call the local schools in the area, and ask if they offer kobudo training.  

Almost any school that offers kobudo will implement bo training.  However, the way they use the bo is going to vary from system to system.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 27, 2012)

To put an even finer point on it, every culture in the world with access to wood seems to have created stick fighting systems in the varying lengths.

In the "staff" size, you've got Quarterstaff, la Grande Baton, Bo (both Japanese and Okinawan), Chinese Long Pole (the Chinese name escapes me at the moment), Jogo do Pau, Juego del Palo, Tapado, Baston, Wattle, Donga, Tahtib, Ko'ok'o Loa, Taiaha, etc. 

Seriously, spin a globe and randomly point to a spot.  If it's not the middle of the ocean, there's probably a stick-fighting tradition.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2012)

lklawson said:


> To put an even finer point on it, every culture in the world with access to wood seems to have created stick fighting systems in the varying lengths.
> 
> In the "staff" size, you've got Quarterstaff, la Grande Baton, Bo (both Japanese and Okinawan), Chinese Long Pole (the Chinese name escapes me at the moment), Jogo do Pau, Juego del Palo, Tapado, Baston, Wattle, Donga, Tahtib, Ko'ok'o Loa, Taiaha, etc.
> 
> ...



Also _Cane de Combat_ and _Singlestick_, and I'm sure many, many, more.  However, it appears the OP has deserted us.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 27, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Also _Cane de Combat_ and _Singlestick_, and I'm sure many, many, more.  However, it appears the OP has deserted us.


<nods>  I was trying to differentiate based on "staff" length.  I think my head would explode if I tried to list Jo and shorter lengths!  






Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

